# Izzy and Remy playing nicely



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

That is really cute, and Izzy is being so gentle.

I think I need another puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, love it. Remy looks like such a happy little guy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness , she is just so gentle with him. It looks like it's going to work out great !! Have fun !!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is just too cute!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Your video of Izzy and Remy playing was so sweet!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cute! as soon as Vinnie gets out of the crate, I'm getting another one. I haven't convinced my husband yet but there's time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That was so sweet!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't believe how sweet they play. So precious!! Quite the contrast to the two of mine. My 14 week old puppy terrorizes my four year old submissive golden. I should post a video if I could figure out how


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

If you do a search here on the forum, there is a post on how to load the video


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like your pups are a match made in heaven! Good big sis Izzy. Love both their names!


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Working on Mrs. Swede to get Annabelle a little brother... this video may have helped.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So cute! Maybe I should show this video to Toby to prepare him for nice play with a future puppy.


----------

